# VOSA weighbridge locations in UK



## nicholsong

In case it is of any interest below is a list of VOSA operated weighbridges.

They are not for public use.

FREEDOM OF INFORMATION ACT 2000

I refer to your email of 8th August 2013. We have dealt with this under the terms of the Freedom of Information Act 2000.

You asked for the location of all VOSA-operated vehicle weighbridges, the requirements and frequency for certifying their accuracy and a schedule of the latest certification details of all weighbridges listed in answer to the first point.

Please find a list of all weighbridges below.

Location	Selfweigh	Last test date

A75 Castle Kennedy nr Stranraer 25/04/2013
A90 Cramond nr Edinburgh 24/04/2013
A74 Beattock Summit by Beattock 26/04/2013
M9 Craigforth nr Stirling	Y	24/04/2013
Perth GVTS 23/04/2013

A55 Dalar Hir, Anglesey 09/04/2013
M62/A622 (J20) Thornham nr Rochdale 30/05/2013
M65 Cuerden 10/04/2013
A556 Rostherne (nr J19 M6) 29/05/2013
M6 Sandbach 29/05/2013
M6 Todhills 19/03/2013
A55 Ewloe 08/04/2013
M57 Switch Island 10/04/2013

A1/A66 Scotch Corner 21/03/2013
A19 Wellfield nr Stockton-on-Tees	Y	21/03/2013
A1/A659 Boston Spa nr Wetherby 22/05/2013
M62 Ainley Top nr Huddersfield 23/05/2013
M1/A61 Tankersley nr Rotherham 22/03/2013
King George Dock, Hull	Y	21/05/2013
A46/A52 Saxondale nr Nottingham 03/05/2013
Leeds GVTS 22/05/2013
Newcastle GVTS 20/03/2013

M6(J14) Doxey nr Stafford 21/02/2013
M5(J3)/A456 Quinton nr Halesowen 28/03/2013
A40/M50(J4) Ross-on-Wye 26/06/2013
M4/A449 Coldra Temporarily out of use due to on site building works. Will be tested prior to return to service.
Perry Barr M6 Birmingham Temporarily out of use due to managed Motorway works by Highways Agency. Will be tested prior to return to service.

A17/A15 Holdingham 30/04/2013
M1(J18)/A428 Crick 18/04/2013
Felixstowe Docks	Y	02/05/2013
A45(East)/A142 Risby nr Newmarket 02/05/2013
A1 (south) Sawtry (s of Peterborough) 25/03/2013
M11(J7)/A414 Harlow 01/05/2013
M1(J14)/A509 Newport Pagnell 18/04/2013
M40(J1)/A412 Denham 16/05/2013
Crimplesham GVTS, Kings Lynn 12/03/2013
Norwich GVTS 12/03/2013

M5(J27)/A373 Sampford Peverell 20/06/2013
Poole Docks	Y	18/06/2013
M4(J18)/A46 Tormarton 27/06/2013
A34 Abingdon (s of Oxford) 15/05/2013
Portsmouth Docks	Y	14/05/2013
A31 Ashley Heath, Dorset 18/06/2013
Plymouth GVTS 19/06/2013
Badbury 27/06/2013

M25(J9)/A243 Leatherhead 02/07/2013
A23 Handcross Site ceased in use at end of June 2013. Due to road construction work being carried out. New site due approx Summer 2014, will be tested before use.
A2 Boughton 05/06/2013
A27 Withy Patch nr Lancing	Y	17/04/2013
Newhaven 06/06/2013
A13 Dagenham 03/07/2013
Yeading GVTS 16/05/2013
A26/A27 Beddingham 17/04/2013
M25 Dartford Bridge 02/07/2013
Dover Docks 04/06/2013

The Vehicle and Operator Services Agency (VOSA) wishes to advise that none of the weighbridges owned/operated by the Agency are open to the public. They are not public weighbridges and are not authorised for trade use.

The frequency of testing is every six months, when in service. They are tested under the "Enforcement Weighing of Vehicles - Consolidated Code of Practice" published in 2002, which is a voluntary non-statutory Code of Practice. 
A copy of which is available via the following link

http://www.ukwf.org.uk/hres/Code of Practice on Dynamic Axle Weighers-1.pdf


----------



## Dibbles1

I found out the other day that my local weighbridge isn't open to the public. (A31 Ashley Heath)

Which I find rather strange as we are paying for them.

Surely opening them to business and the public would create some income and make the roads safer for all.

Debbie


----------



## GEMMY

Yeh but !

If they were open to the public...........they would be operated by vosa.

If you got weighed and were overweight, what's to to stop them putting an enforcement notice on you and making you unload surplus 8) 

tony


----------



## Grizzly

We have used our local VOSA weighbridge. Ring them first to establish when they are open and they will then give you a time to turn up. We found them very helpful, informative and thorough and came away with a proper certificate and it was all free.

G


----------



## erneboy

Grizzly said:


> We have used our local VOSA weighbridge. Ring them first to establish when they are open and they will then give you a time to turn up. We found them very helpful, informative and thorough and came away with a proper certificate and it was all free.
> 
> G


Don't do that if you think there is any chance at all of you being overweight, which after all is what most would be checking, Alan.


----------



## nicholsong

GEMMY said:


> Yeh but !
> 
> If they were open to the public...........they would be operated by vosa.
> 
> If you got weighed and were overweight, what's to to stop them putting an enforcement notice on you and making you unload surplus 8)
> 
> tony


I suppose the cautious thing would be to go with the van packed for a trip, but without passengers and with tanks empty.

Adding back the weights of those items would calculate whether you are overweight or not.

OK so you then have to decide if you take the wife or the kids :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Dibbles1

GEMMY said:


> Yeh but !
> 
> If they were open to the public...........they would be operated by vosa.
> 
> If you got weighed and were overweight, what's to to stop them putting an enforcement notice on you and making you unload surplus 8)
> 
> tony


Ahh!

You mean I might have to throw Al out?

Debbie


----------



## Dibbles1

Grizzly said:


> We have used our local VOSA weighbridge. Ring them first to establish when they are open and they will then give you a time to turn up. We found them very helpful, informative and thorough and came away with a proper certificate and it was all free.
> 
> G


Thanks G :wink:


----------



## nicholsong

Dibbles1 said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh but !
> 
> If they were open to the public...........they would be operated by vosa.
> 
> If you got weighed and were overweight, what's to to stop them putting an enforcement notice on you and making you unload surplus 8)
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh!
> 
> You mean I might have to throw Al out?
> 
> Debbie
Click to expand...

Well it might be preferable to risking an extra fine for siphoning the diesel onto VOSA property  :lol:


----------



## Dibbles1

nicholsong said:


> Dibbles1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh but !
> 
> If they were open to the public...........they would be operated by vosa.
> 
> If you got weighed and were overweight, what's to to stop them putting an enforcement notice on you and making you unload surplus 8)
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh!
> 
> You mean I might have to throw Al out?
> 
> Debbie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it might be preferable to risking an extra fine for siphoning the diesel onto VOSA property  :lol:
Click to expand...

Cheaper to throw Al out :lol:


----------



## erneboy

GEMMY said:


> Yeh but !
> 
> If they were open to the public...........they would be operated by vosa.
> 
> If you got weighed and were overweight, what's to to stop them putting an enforcement notice on you and making you unload surplus 8)
> 
> tony


It would be their duty to do so Tony, Alan.

Welcome back.


----------



## peribro

I know that the A23 site (temporarily closed) and the A27 one at Lancing are open to the public as I've used them a number of times. They are left switched on when VOSA staff are not there and there are instructions on noticeboards about how to self operate them. I imagine that VOSA is stating that they aren't open to the public as they want to reserve the right to deny you access if they are busy weighing foreign lorries etc. I also presume that some are not open to the public due to their locations.


----------

